# Kindle Fire for $123! Reported at some Target and Walmart Stores....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.bgr.com/2011/11/28/kindle-fire-just-123-from-some-walmart-target-locations/

See the above article. I haven't confirmed this myself, and I know nothing, just reporting it for the benefit of those who haven't bought a Fire but are lusting for one. If you are the bold type, it might be worth asking other stores to price-match. But be prepared for possibly being rejected if you ask!

PS--A quick glance didn't see this mentioned in another thread here, apologies if this is old news.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Well that would be a sweet deal.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Well that would be a sweet deal.


If I wanted a Fire, I'd be all over this. Fortunately, the Fire doesn't meet any needs I have, and I'm not even tempted by this deal, even though the price cut looks excellent. I'll still be glad when the $259 price on the Kindle DX runs out, because that DOES tempt me for some reason, even though I have no need or use for a DX either.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> the Fire doesn't meet any needs I have


Nor did it meet any of my needs 
I just thought it would be a fun new toy & I had enough spare funds to totally pamper myself; no justification whatsoever.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Nor did it meet any of my needs
> I just thought it would be a fun new toy & I had enough spare funds to totally pamper myself; no justification whatsoever.


I'm more prone to do fun spontaneous purchases with camera stuff, and maybe running off for a long weekend someplace with no notice. For Tablets, I have pretty good self-discipline (the the Nook Color I bought is an argument against what I just said...).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a guess. . .but the stores offering it at this price -- if the story is true -- are likely to hear from Amazon. . . .I'd have to guess that part of the agreement allowing them to sell it is that they are not allowed to discount it to undercut Amazon's price.

And Claw, you can relax. . .the Kindle DX is back up to $379.

There'll probably be another sale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

The article is now saying the pricing might be a fake.

That would have been one sweet deal!!!


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok...Ok...ok...  

I purchased the Fire and have used an ipad...

BUT I sure did not need  (and have yet to find a single NEED for ANY TABLET... To big to carry with me and my phone does all i NEED and the laptop or netbooks will do everything i WANT..

I just want to know (seriously) what anyone NEEDS a tablet for ..there has got to me some things somebody absolutely NEEDS in some situations..

Bob G

BTW.. I'm quite happy with my new toy I just do not NEED it..


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I heard this was a fake...


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Bob327 said:


> BUT I sure did not need (and have yet to find a single NEED for ANY TABLET... To big to carry with me and my phone does all i NEED and the laptop or netbooks will do everything i WANT..
> 
> I just want to know (seriously) what anyone NEEDS a tablet for ..there has got to me some things somebody absolutely NEEDS in some situations..


At the time I bought my 3G iPad i didn't have a smartphone with data and I was spending 4-5 hours a week in waiting rooms for speech and occupational therapy, another hour at gymnastics and another 2-3 at Civil Air Patrol and NONE of those places had free wifi.

I further needed access to email and medical records on the road to share with the team of doctors we were seeing. That year I drove close to 25k miles for medical in 7-8 months.

The iPad filled my needs and allowed me to entertain myself and the kids that weren't in the therapies. If this doesn't classify as a need.... Then I'm out of ideas.

Since then I'm down to only 3-4 hours a week in waiting rooms and have added an iPhone with data to the mix, giving up the 3G on my iPad. I still think the 3G on the iPad was of more use to me than having it on my phone, but oh well, I can't afford both right now! AND, the iPad has morphed into my primary computer... Way easier than lugging around my 17" MacBook pro!

Eta: and had the Fire been available during that time frame, I would have probably picked one up for the kids to use. As it was we had the iPad and a couple of iPod Touches.


----------



## stlouisphile (May 4, 2011)

Bob327 said:


> I just want to know (seriously) what anyone NEEDS a tablet for ..there has got to me some things somebody absolutely NEEDS in some situations..


I'll byte . I needed a tablet for the fan fiction I read - I no longer print out the fiction so I will go as far as to say I needed my Kindle and now my Kindle Fire to save a forest of trees. I've been reading ff since 1995 and printed all the stories that I became hooked on. I just now recycled the last of the printed and bound fan fiction I've been keeping.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> BUT I sure did not need (and have yet to find a single NEED for ANY TABLET... To big to carry with me and my phone does all i NEED and the laptop or netbooks will do everything i WANT..
> 
> I just want to know (seriously) what anyone NEEDS a tablet for ..there has got to me some things somebody absolutely NEEDS in some situations..
> 
> ...


Need is a vague word
Do I need my iPad like I need food, shelter or a car or a job? No
Do I use my iPad every day for internet browsing, RSS feed reading, PDF reading for work and hobbies, video watching? Yes
Do I use my iPad for 95% of what I previously used my laptop for at home? Yes and I enjoy it much more

I'm not sure if that counts as need, but I consider it money well spent


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

If this was real I'd have to purchase the $123 Fire to complement my Kindle.  Whoa that would be an amazing deal if it were true


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> Well that would be a sweet deal.


Yes it would. Is it true?


----------

